# Fluttering Headlights, Broken Odometer, No rear Windows



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2004)

I just bought an 89 Maxima and have a few questions. My main question is about my headlights fluttering while I drive, I also notice that the backlight of my stereo also flutters regardless of the headlights being on or off. So it seems that I have some major power fluctuation, I asked the friendly people at Sears if they thought it was the alternator and they said yes, I guess I'm just looking for a second opinion from y'all. 

My second question is about the rear windows. They will not roll down, I have tried using the switch for each window in their own door and the master switch on the driver door. I have also checked the fuse and it is still good. So I believe I have ruled out the switches, so what does that leave me with to troubleshoot? Wiring? 

My third question is about the odometer. It has stopped working, both the odometer and the trip meter. Is there an easy way to fix this? I really only need it to estimate gas mileage and oil changes. 

Thanks in advance for your responses!


----------

